# Favourite person?



## TinyTheBudgie (May 20, 2018)

Hey,

I have as question, do budgies have a favourite person? And if they "choose" one, can they switch? Because I'm afraid that Tiny will choose someone else.. the bond we have is so close at this moment. She wants to be with me all the time and also wants to sleep in my neck! She's always excited to see me and she loves me. It looks like I'm her favourite person at this moment. But she likes my mom too. My mom can pet her too. My previous budgie choose my mother and always came to my mother. She never came to me. And I'm afraid that Tiny will choose my mom while I'm on vacation. I'm going on vacation for 12 days in July. And my mother will take care of her. But I'm afraid that she forgets me and that she choses my mom while I'm gone like my other budgie (my other budgie is dead). Is that possible? Of course it's Tiny's choice. And if she chooses my mom while I'm gone, I have to live with that. But it kinda bothers me. 1 month ago I was on vacation for 7 days and my mom told me that Tiny became aggressive and she bit my mom and my stepfather. She became aggressive after one day when I was gone. But after 7 days days I came home and Tiny jumped to me and I was allowed to give her head scratches. But what if I come home after 12 days and she turns her back to me and wants to be with my mom. Is that possible? Will she forget me in those 12 days? I don't want to go on vacation. I have to, because my dad has already booked the holiday. 7 days were too long for me. And if she chooses my mom, will she still allow me to pet her? 

Xx Cassidy


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi Cassidy, I don’t see a need to worry . Your budgie is already bonded to you, and that’s great! Budgies don’t necessarily chose one person and exclude all others. It’s good to socialize your budgie to other family members as well. That way, you can trust that they are safe and cared for (in this case by your mom), any time you’re away. If she already loves you, she should remain the same when you return. 

I encourage you to relax and enjoy the moments you share with your budgie, instead of filling your head with worry about “what if’s” that are not likely to happen. And enjoy your vacation .


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Julie is 100% correct in her advice to you.

Enjoy the time you spend with Tiny between now and your vacation and stop worrying.

Go on vacation with your Dad and have a wonderful time!
I'm sure Tiny will be very happy to see you when you return. :yes:

Worrying about "what ifs" does nothing but ruin your enjoyment of the moment you are currently living in. Worry is like a rocking chair - it gives you something to do but it won't get you anywhere!

Best wishes*


----------

